
Eight #aabill predictions: consequences of Australia‘s new spying law - fanf2
https://www.mnot.net/blog/2018/12/06/predictions
======
deytempo
I love how these bills are always named things that make you feel bad about
voting against them if you don’t know anything about them. I would much rather
they just call it “The Eye of Sauron act” or something like that

